# BSOD while installing Windows 8 with usb



## gopey (Nov 1, 2012)

*My PC specs*

*Intel i3 Desktop board DH55PJ*

*8 Gb Ram*

*Nvidia GT 240*

*Ok so i did installed Windows 8 Release preview 64bit on this drive before but after few days when i installed Nod32 Antivirus something went wrong and windows started behaving strange.*
*So i decided to reinstall windows 8 on the same drive and i first Error Code: 0x80070570 while trying to install.*
*"windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available and restart the installation" <-- This is the message*
*I did some googling about it and people said do the Check Disk both from the Right click - properties and also from CMD. And Nothing!! No Error found!*
*I did the formating several times then i tried to install windows 7 64bit with usb again!! Same error So tried to install Windows 7 32bit Same error again while installing.*
*Then i tried to install Windows 8 64bit again and it showed another Error Code 0xc000000f.*
*Now!!*
*When i boot with Windows 8 usb right during the windows 8 boot splash it gives BSOD and it restarts and doesn't even gives time to see the error.*
*Btw i have got on 1 hard disk Windows 7 and on another Ubuntu and had dual boot grub with all 3 OS's and now its all messed up plz help.*
*Is the hard disk corrupted and how to fix it? :sad:
*


----------

